# Waterless urinals



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok, so back on 9-27-2008 NHMASTER told us how he has waterless urinals on his "detest" list. I have heard issues with smell, but is it an issue with proper maintenance? 
I am going to be installing 2 Kohler models in the near future. These will be a first for me. 
My question is this? What the hell is the trap seal fluid? Is it an oil? I can see urine sinking through it to drain and having to refresh it every 2 weeks as instructed. If it is an oil, whats keeping you from using veggie oil and saving the bucks?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Veggie oil will go rancid
plus its perfumed of sorts I believe...
Never had to do one here yet.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Illinois tested a few out a while back , and has banned the use of the waterless urinals.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah,
but Hizzonner, King Richie the 2nd mandated that they be installed in some "green" building downtown.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Waterless urinals? I never tried one, but it sounds gross. Might as well go back to the old days of pissing on a tree outside. That would save water, and be "green."


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Wait till you get a service call on one. The piss crystallizes in the drain like concrete because it's never flushed with water. Stock up on hydrochloric acid and get ready to get nasty..............

For once I’m going to have to agree with the union, er……um…….building officials, in IL.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

This just proves that urine jugs have their place in the industry, and I'm going to be the frontrunner all the way to da bank.



*WHAM!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laughing:*


----------



## brad7596 (Nov 1, 2008)

im in australia but we have had new regulations stating that all waterless urinals are to have a basin plombed in upstream to help wash away the urine and stop corrosion of pipework i wonder if you guys have the same?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

brad7596 said:


> im in australia but we have had new regulations stating that all waterless urinals are to have a basin plombed in upstream to help wash away the urine and stop corrosion of pipework i wonder if you guys have the same?


Poly Vynal Chloride doesnt corrode mate.


----------



## brad7596 (Nov 1, 2008)

i know but brass and copper do! im not that stupid! i did say australia as it is different however it was an idea that anyone might be able to use to overcome any future concerns just my 2 cents worth cobber!


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I think protec hit it on the head. Going to be nasty unclogging it in the future. I already have a man in mind for that:laughing:.

The plans do call for the basins upstream so we are good there for flushing the main. IF they follow directions and FLUSH the urinals out every second week we MAY be ok. However, how many people flush their HWT yearly?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

No, but it does fill up with piss concrete when 1000s of truckers pee in the urinal and don't wash their hands afterwards in the sinks to flush the drains. Get a Zurn low water flush valve w/ electronic eye for the lowest life cycle cost. Low maintenance, low water consumption. No chemicals, No yearly concrete cleanouts, no smells. Just change the battery every so often and maybe a diaphragm here and there. Usually within the capabilities of a maintenance man.



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Poly Vynal Chloride doesnt corrode mate.


----------

